# Wireless Sensors to read temperatures?



## dsetch (Oct 6, 2014)

Anybody use this in the field yet? 

http://youtu.be/pmAV4ZDKalM


----------



## SandShark (Aug 22, 2009)

No, but it looks pretty cool. The response on YouTube as to whether the suction sensor reads a vacuum was "no", but the spec sheets says -14.7" PSIG. Also, I asked how well the sensor transmits from inside a walk-in-freezer and if low temperatures affect its range. Someone said the price is $600+, which is a little steep if you ask me, especially since it doesn't do Android.


----------

